# CR1 or Addict CX



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

I looked in the cyclocross forum for some guideance but I thought I would come to the loyal Scott riders. Up until recently I was considering a Scott CR1 for a road bike. I am a mountian guy for sure but wanted to explore some Olympic distance to perhaps one or two half ironman distance tri's. I will never race road and have access to a crushed limestone 100 mile trail system right outside my door.

I primarily want to use this bike for winter riding/fitness until the midwest trails dry up and also the tri distances that I mentioned above. I am thinking a tri bike is more suited to my needs. So I am now considering the Scott CX team.

Any opinions/thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

I have an Addict and a CX team and they are both great bikes, just decide what kind of ride you are looking for. For road riding I always use the Addict.


----------

